# BBB: Is it Ruined?



## iowa josh83 (Jun 14, 2013)

I cured up some BBB last week and started the smoker last night with my AMPS and checked it at 12am everything was going great. Shortly after my AMPS went out (probably didn't mix the cherry with enough apple/hickory). I've never had this problem before. I would guess it only got maybe 2hrs of smoke. I found it about 5:30 and stuck it back in the fridge for today (work). Is my BBB ruined after sitting in the smoker all night with no smoke? Smoker hovered around 60-65 degrees.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 14, 2013)

Josh, it was cured (?) so it should just have a mild smoke flavor to it... re-smoking it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. But IMHO , I'd leave it and enjoy...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2013)

Should be OK, since it was cured, but I would put it back in the smoker, and since you're cold smoking, give it at least another 10-12 hours of TBS. This time stay awake!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Bear is correct it should be fine put it back into the smoke Some people actually apply smoke a couple different days to their meat as a regular practice


----------



## themule69 (Jun 14, 2013)

this time of year i cold smoke at nite. You are fine. remember







Happy smoken.

David


----------

